# Glaziers ??



## cpr0305 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all,
I have been a Glazier here in the U.K for the past 16 years and was wondering if there is any possibility of living and working in Dubai doing the same job.
Any helpful information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

cpr0305 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been a Glazier here in the U.K for the past 16 years and was wondering if there is any possibility of living and working in Dubai doing the same job.
> Any helpful information will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Chris.




HI Chris - no clue about your profession except that I have spent 3 months looking for a qualified glazier in Dubai to simply install a cat flap for me!! There MUST be a need for qualified people I have searched high and low and no luck yet............


----------



## cpr0305 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmm.Very interesting to know.Sorry to hear that.I will try looking into this further!
Thanks for your reply.
Chris.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DLNW said:


> HI Chris - no clue about your profession except that I have spent 3 months looking for a qualified glazier in Dubai to simply install a cat flap for me!! There MUST be a need for qualified people I have searched high and low and no luck yet............




Try contacting Jim'll Fix It. They do all sorts of DIY & maintainance jobs and are British run. 

Jim Will Fix It

-


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Nakheel no doubt will take you on as long as you:
are unskilled, dont fit them proberly, leave gapping gap. screws with no thread left occationally screwed through electrical wires. oh and u leave paint on


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

rosco said:


> Nakheel no doubt will take you on as long as you:
> are unskilled, dont fit them proberly, leave gapping gap. screws with no thread left occationally screwed through electrical wires. oh and u leave paint on


lol :clap2:


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

cpr0305 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been a Glazier here in the U.K for the past 16 years and was wondering if there is any possibility of living and working in Dubai doing the same job.
> Any helpful information will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Chris.


Generally in Dubai all of the skilled/ semi-skilled manual labour like joiners, sparks, plumbers, brickies etc are very poorly paid in comparsion to wages in the UK. You'd really struggle to get a job and live to a decent standard on the wages that are paid.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

cool thanks will give them a try!!


----------

